# I want to start making clothes but I don't know where to start!



## magneticheart (Aug 13, 2009)

(sorry if this is in the wrong forum mods, i wasn't sure whether it should go in fashion or DIY)

I've been really into customising clothes for a while now. I've cut lots of my tops into different styles, i've made a hat and made a pair of shorts out of an old pair of jeans but i want to start actually making things rather than changing things i have.

But I really don't know where to start. I've tried looking for patterns (templates) for smart fitted style shorts on the internet but I've had no luck. I know I should try measuring myself and then try and put the measurements into a design but since I have no idea what I'm doing I think that finding a template and adjusting it to my size would be easier?

I'm not sure, any advice or ideas of where to find templates would be really helpful!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 13, 2009)

Try and get onto a basic evening course for making clothes, that's probably the best idea. Also, there's plenty of magazines for this kind of thing.

=]


----------



## magosienne (Aug 13, 2009)

I know for teeshirts you can just buy the fabric and draw the pieces out of your favorite teeshirt. For pants, i've read it's more difficult around the zipper area but i never tried making one myself.

I'm in the same boat, but one thing i know is you need a sewing machine, the other way is possible but more tiresome, time consuming and i just can't sew an entire line straight. Then i was thinking of buying templates, Burda is popular in my country so that's what i'll probably buy.

You can also check Crafster, i found a circle skirt tutorial but there's other tutorials on there. I think i have another few links, i'll try to post them later.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 13, 2009)

I would try taking the clothes that you have that fit well and then create base templates from those (to get basic sizing and shapes right). Then create newer templates with different designs based loosely on the original templates you created.

I hope that makes sense! lol!


----------



## nosepickle (Aug 13, 2009)

Go to your local fabric store. They have a ton of patterns there for sale! Buy something easy, like a dress, and give it a shot!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with nosepickle.

Frabric stores sell patterns, and they will list the level of difficulty on the outside of the packet.





make sure you post whatever you make!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 13, 2009)

Ooh thanks





I'll make sure to look in my fabric store for patterns (i'll have to actually find my local fabric store first though



) and Mag I checked out crafster and there's so many cool ideas on there! Thanks for the link, i'm inspired now! haha


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 13, 2009)

Nuri where are you



?!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 13, 2009)

Ohmystars craft

Whatthecraft

Antimony&amp;lace (this one is goth, but a pattern is a pattern).

I had more but the other links don't work anymore


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 13, 2009)

I've looked at patterns from fabric stores, but they're so expensive that to pay for the pattern and the fabric, it would be cheaper just to buy clothes from Forever21 or Charlotte Russe or similar stores.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2009)

sometimes garage sales have old patterns, as do flea markets and stuff... maybe you could try there for cheaper patterns?

I agree with Shaundra, making your own clothes is expensive. It's more about the experience than the actual item you've made though!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for the links mag



those are really helpful





i've actually found a few free patterns on the internet that i'm gunna change up a bit to what i want a bit more so i'm not going to buy a pattern





because i'm very tall i find getting those mid thigh length skirts/shorts/dresses very difficult because they always end up looking too short on me so i think it'll be worth the cost of the fabric to finally have a skirt the right length. and i love the look of forever 21 but the delivery charge for overseas is enough to bring a tear to my eye haha!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Aug 19, 2009)

Most of the pattern companies have a "Shell" or "Sloper" pattern at the back of the pattern book. You make one of those out of muslin, fit that muslin on yourself, then get oaktag (the hard pattern paper) and make your final "sloper" from that pattern. You can then "slash and spread" or "pivot" patternmaking from that master sloper.


----------



## SewAmazing (Aug 19, 2009)

Go to a thrift shop and buy some skirts, tops, and pants that fit. Don't worry about the color or fabric, just make sure they fit. Dismantle the garments along the seams and press flat with an iron. You can use these as your basic patterns (slopers). Also there is a good book called Making Patterns From Finished Clothes. Try your local library for sewing books, videos, and dvd's. I teach beginner sewing, and you can email me anytime with questions and ideas. Happy sewing!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 19, 2009)

you should also look up burda style they have several free patterns, and also go to craftster (i believe it is a dot org website), they give good advice for people just starting patternmaking and also have several free patterns


----------

